
Unsupervised Machine Learning: What Will Replace BackPropagation? - alando46
https://medium.com/@RebelScience/unsupervised-machine-learning-what-will-replace-backpropagation-23a781dae0c8
======
YeGoblynQueenne
>> the persistent but deeply flawed idea that an intelligent system must
somehow model the world by creating internal representations of things in the
world.

OK, we don't need internal representations to reason about the world.

How do we store knowledge for reuse then? Do we have to relearn what the
entire world means every time we need to form a thought about anything? That
sounds a bit... inefficient.

Is it such a big philosphical problem to accept that maybe the brain does
whatever is best in each situation? Maybe there are situations that are best
served by an internal model- some background knowledge of a range of well-
understood tasks. Maybe there are situations that it's best to intuit and fly
by the seat of your pants, so that a stored model of the world just slows you
down. Why does the brain have to be a one-trick pony, like most of our AI?

------
p1esk
Wow, this was even worse than I expected. Don't waste your time.

